# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - October 2011



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
081120UTC Oct 11*  

<hr />

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=11580:statement-of-islamic-emirate-marking-the-10th-year-of-american-occupation-of-afghanistan&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate marking the 10th year of American occupation of Afghanistan</a> *- <a href="http://t.co/DGS2cNdD">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 October 2011 02:34

Exactly ten years from today on the 7th of October 2001, the arrogant American colonialists once again stepped on all Human Right conventions and norms, threw behind all respected principles for human freedoms and state sovereignty and attacked the independent soil of Afghanistan with full inhumanity.

Afghanistan has now reached its 10th year of occupation. A lot of the realities which were cloaked with propaganda of the western media ten years ago have now been exposed. America, with its criminal and colonial policies, proved in the last ten years of its occupation that its slogans under the names of democracy, assistance, peace keeping and fighting terrorism in order to meddle in the affairs of sovereign nations are nothing more than means for furthering their exploitative and colonial agendas. American invaders who see themselves as international standard bearers of peace have demonstrated through their ten years of occupation that in reality, they are the most self-absorbed, oppressive and cruel people towards the entire humanity who will not withhold from committing any crime and oppression to further their colonial agendas.

One the one hand, America has deprived Afghanistan of a legal Islamic government for the past ten years while on the other hand, it has also stripped the nation from the blessings of peace, security and safety. The nation has been damaged and suppressed from physical, spiritual, moral, ideological, educational and economical side also. The self-interested invaders have put all the gun-wielding, immoral, corrupt and hireling intelligence officials who were rejected and exiled
by the people, as rulers over the honored Afghan nation.

With the occupation of Afghanistan by the Americans, the Afghan people under the leadership of Islamic Emirate simultaneously showed zeal for their obligatory Jihad against the invaders and practically presented themselves for the struggle. The past ten years have also been edifying in terms of Jihadi achievements, enemy losses, divine victory and Mujahideen accomplishments.

All praise is due to Allah, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, with strong determination and reliance on Allah kept alive their Jihadic struggle against the enemy even with scarce weapons and equipment, steadily increased their Jihadi operations, used different tactics against the enemy and gave innumerable sacrifices which in the end forced the occupiers, who intended to stay forever to rethink their position and contemplate turning back and leaving this soil.

Now that ten years have passed since the invasion of the arrogant Americans, fundamental changes have occurred in state of affairs, military tactics, stratagems and public opinion. And on international level, nations and people who take into account realities believe that the prolongation of presence of American troops in Afghanistan will add nothing to the end result except more expenditure, failures and humiliation.

With the passing of the ten year proud Jihad by the Afghan people against the invaders, we must remind it that divine victory is with us alike the previous ten years. If we hold tightly onto the rope of Allah, avoid insincerity, dissention, hypocrisy an other illnesses than with the aid of Allah, our enemy will be forced to completely leave our country, if God willing.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
121555UTC Oct 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=11728:remarks-of-zabihullah-mujahid-regarding-un-report-about-torture-in-detention-centers&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of Zabihullah Mujahid regarding UN report about torture in detention centers</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/rh7qBh">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 October 2011 08:28

For a long time now, torture has been rife in the different detention facilities of Kabul regime while holding or interrogating political prisoners as was indicated in a recent report published by the United Nations. With earnest concern, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan would like to call upon the United Nations, Human Rights Watch Organizations and other International circles to prevent and pay serious attention to this matter.

It is praise worthy that the United Nations showed its concern on this subject and published a report about it but this step should have been taken a long time ago because this kind of persecution has been taking place in the secret prisons of the occupying forces inside our country and also in the Ministry of Interior and Intelligence centers of the Kabul regime and by the remnants of the former communist regime as well as other criminal rings with full expertise and experience. Thousands of Afghan prisoners are languishing in such conditions daily while this method goes on with full force.

The report of United Nations finds that 34 percent of the torture has taken place in the secret detention centers of Kabul’s intelligence agency. During interrogation the removal of nails, electrical shocks, water boarding, sleep deprivation, threats to life, electric shocks to genitals, stripping and other penalties have become a norm for any prisoner who has been detained no matter the allegation, forcing them to wrongly confess in order to free themselves from the suffering. When such a confession is extracted by the intelligence department, it is proudly displayed to the media by its spokesman as a great achievement which in it self is a shameful act strongly condemned by us.

We would similarly like to voice our concern to the United Nations and other International Rights entities about the treatment with political prisoners in the detention centers of Ministry of Interior of Kabul regime. Pul-e-Charkhi prison in general and its Guantanamo block in particular is witness to deplorable conditions in which hundreds of prisoners are always locked up in very small rooms, given atrocious food, kept in utter darkness, always deprived of sleep, denied family visits, are not briefed on their cases or sentences, are forced to wear clothes against Isalmic and Afghan customs and are not given tools to manage their hair. In the past Eid, the prisoners from south east areas of the country were forced to shave their moustaches without their consent to put them under mental stress. The murder of prisoners especially in the provinces of Kandahar and Helmand under mysterious conditions. In order to gain false confessions, prisoners are tied to cars and dragged until they are martyred, the burning of prisoners, letting dogs lose on them and other kinds of heinous acts about which we have records and witnesses from Kandahar, Helmand and other provinces and which we are willing to share with anyone if needed. And finally of cases about which no Human Right Organizations or other groups have heard.

If we estimate on provincial level then such disgraceful cases would number in the hundreds which our defenseless people and detainees are subject to. But the United Nations and other Human Right organizations should have long been aware of such cases and should have taken practical steps for its prevention. Even now if attention is paid perhaps positive transformation can take place in prison and prisoner conditions. They should focus considerably on the point that the estimates mentioned in their report is far less than the actual number. It is hoped that in this case all the prisons located in our country, be they connected to foreigners in their bases or to the Kabul regime; be they located in the capital or in the provinces should be properly investigated, visited and assurance should be taken from them in every way possible that human rights be not trampled on.

<em>Spokesman of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
Zabihullah Mujahid</em>
</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
291735UTC Oct 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/sWpwAw">25 NATO invaders killed in martyr attack in Kabul city</a> *- <a href="http://scr.bi/vvLDdP">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 October 2011 15:37 Zabihullah Mujahid

Oct. 25 (sic.) – As many as 25 top-level trainers of the US-NATO invading troops got killed in martyrdom operation carried out a martyrdom-seeking Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate Kabul City, the capital of the country on Saturday

Mujahid Abd-ur-Raman with indomitable courage and true spirit of faith slammed his vehicle stuffed with some 700 explosive at the vehicle carrying the US-NATO trainers who used to train the local puppets at about 11:00 am Dar-ul-Aman area in the heart of Afghan capital killing and wounding several dozens of the US-NATO high-ranking invaders and blowing their vehicles to pieces besides destroying a vehicle of the local police escorting the invaders’ vehicle. A number of the security puppets were killed in the attack. A passer-by was, however, martyred and three more got hurt in the operation.

This is news updates check back for more information in this site.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

